

Twitter Beats U.S. Geological Survey to Philippines Quake News - sawjd
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-08-31/twitter-beats-u-dot-s-dot-geological-survey-to-philippines-quake-news

======
missingelay
Yea...that's ridiculous!

